# Problems with McGuinn Farms - Tack Trunk



## NordicMan (Nov 4, 2012)

Has anyone here had problems with customer service / attitude from McGuinn Farms? My barn strongly recommended them to me, and many of the upper end riders their have McGuinn trunks and accessories. 

I however have had a less than satisfactory experience with them, and want to both share this as a warning, and find out if I am unique. 

First of all - their trunks are VERY expensive ... upwards of $1400. 

It took them 3+ months to make mine, and when it shipped, the lid corner was smashed and metal trim buckled. The outside of the box appeared undamaged to me, as did the interior foam and paper wrapping. My educated guess is that someone at McGuiinn dropped it and sent it in broken condition. 

When I called them - Liz (at McGuinn) seemed exasperated in attitude, and didn't want to go through any insurance filin, asking me to disassemble and return the lid only. I had to fabricate my own packing box with box cutters from the original shipping box - at my barn. She was going to send UPS out to pick it up, but I didn't want UPS bothering the barn owners during the day when I wasn't there - so I took the packaging to work with me. 

Liz (McGuinn) 3 days later sent UPS out to my office to pick up the lid - and didn't give them a pick-up slip, or bar code label. I then had to call McGuinn, they acted like they didn't understand UPs's problem. Liz eventually gave me an account number, and told me to take it to UPS processing center myself. 

With all this hassle, and now being 4 days .. I sent the lid back next day air. 

After this - McGuinns attitude got really sour. When I called a week later to find out what was going on, Liz was very short and rude. A week after this, I called yet again to find out when they were shipping the lid back, and got a VERY curt - "Well, we're CERTAINLY NOT sending it overnight like YOU did!" 

$1400, broken, I have to repack and haul to UPS to return because they can't handle a return pick-up ... and they treat me rude becasue they're angry at the return shipping cost. They apparently don't think having my full payment for1 month while I have nothing / broken item is that much aof a problem. 

The lid they eventually returned was fixed, but in a shabby manner with uneven corner edging, gaps, and they put two extra McGuinn labels on the outside back corners to cover up dented/shabby metal edging application. 

I'm not impressed -- their trunks are better than the flimsy ones I've seen at shows, but but the fix was half a--ed, and they act like they are doing you a favor by doing business with you. For the price - they should really stand behind what they make and make sure customer is happy -- and drop the bad attitude. 

Thank for letting me vent. 

:-x


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd let the company know you want a refund or you'll blab it all over facebook. A carpenter will build you a good trunk for less money, customized to what works best for you.


----------



## LaurenElizabeth (Dec 29, 2020)

I have had issues with them as well! My barn recommended them as well. I had a very simple question and when I called Elizabeth she answered and seemed annoyed that I was even calling. Then she said email me and I’ll get back to you. Then I emailed her and never got an answer. I followed up a month later and followed up and she said to call her. Then I did and she then said to reforward my email with my trunk dimensions and my questions and she would get back to me. She never did. My trainer told me that she ordered something in July and still hasn’t gotten her stuff. This just makes no sense to me. You could import a horse in less time than it takes for her to get your stuff done.


----------



## Sophi21 (Nov 9, 2021)

NordicMan said:


> Has anyone here had problems with customer service / attitude from McGuinn Farms? My barn strongly recommended them to me, and many of the upper end riders their have McGuinn trunks and accessories.
> 
> I however have had a less than satisfactory experience with them, and want to both share this as a warning, and find out if I am unique.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sophi21 (Nov 9, 2021)

I am so sorry for what you had to deal with. I am having similar issues with Mcguinn farms right now. I have a show trunk made by them whose lid got damaged. I reached out to Liz inquiring about purchasing a replacement, it is so difficult to get a response out of this woman. I am so frustrated, I’ve asked her multiple times for an estimate and she still has not replied. I am assuming she doesn’t find my lid worthy of her time. I am very disappointed with her and Mcguinn farms.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Do what I did with our roofing company. When the roof failed (a leak in a bedroom ceiling, THEIR fault) we requested that they repair it. The company acted absolutely horribly to us and did a shoddy repair job.
The roof proceeded to leak again. I told them, quote: You are going to fix this TODAY and you are going to do it CORRECTLY, and you are going to do it with a SMILE on your face, or else I will write a review on your website that WILL PUT YOU OUT OF BUSINESS.
They did everything I asked. 
In this age of information, businesses need to comply with their customers or risk their wrath for the whole world to see.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

Our apologies to those having difficulties....
This thread is from 2013 so very old and dusty with information.
Please do your own research and fact-finding follow-up with the company to resolve your issues.
Because of the age of this thread it is suggested you be cautious in any what-to-do you read of...
This thread is *CLOSED* to further comment.

Thank-you to those who shared.


----------

